# Laufende Tests



## Joachim (14. Jan. 2009)

Hallo,

nur als Hinweis:

Aktuell laufen Tests am (neuen)Lexikon - bitte NICHT beachten, NICHT tausendmal anklicken, am besten KEINE Fragen stellen...   

Und: es ist fertig, wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Laufende Tests*

Dann mach den Thread doch Unsichtbar !!! Oder geht das nicht ?


----------



## Joachim (14. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Laufende Tests*

Nein, weils ein "Gast" mittesten soll.


----------



## Joachim (14. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Laufende Tests*

Tests beendet.


----------

